# Mobile boat mechanic, electronics installer and detailer.



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Hello, I am open for annual service on your boat motors, install electronics and detailing your boat. I have plenty of references on the pff if you would like to talk with any of them let me know and i will get you in-touch with them. I am mobile and get a discount on parts. Its that time of year for waterpump impeller's, thermostats, footoil, ect.. Can use some extra work right now so if you need anything just let me know.
Thanks,
Joe
501-6539


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

btt


----------



## jmw70 (Jun 6, 2012)

I was looking at a 9.9 Nissan motor on here for sale and the owner says he had it looked at by a mechanic and it needs new bearings. Do you know about how much that would cost 2 get fixed? Thanks


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Joe i jus called u didnt get a answer whenever u get a chance give me a holler...850-776-7370


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Sorry been out of pocket, Family member just found out they have a tumor on their putuary gland on ther brain. Jumoz ill try to call you now, and jmw70 ill talk to my guy and see what he says and get back with you. Sorry again, im back now in full force.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

bump, got Mr.BannaTom fixed up.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

*4 weeks*

Man I wish I had seen this post earlier. Boat was in the shop 4 weeks before they ever looked at it. Had the cooling system serviced and an annual maintenance and my bill was $611.00. You can bet I will give you a call if anything messes up.


----------



## heavyewc (Oct 20, 2007)

I've got a 200hp merc that won't suck oil out of the remote tank, any idea what the cost would be to look at it? Thanks Ed. 501-6241


----------

